# Rufus swallowed a dice!!



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

...................


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wait and see, he'll probably be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I'd take to the vets really. I know a dog that swallowed a glass marble, and sadly passed away.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I suspect it's too late to take him to the vet to make him vomit; but you could call them for advice.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Another vote for the vets.

Perfect size for getting stuck 

I dont think its too late to induce vomiting. Large indigestible items often sit in the stomach for a prolonged time, often days.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

It will be too late, it should be out of his stomach now so it is just a waiting game. I would try and check all his poos for the next few days and keep a close eye on him so you spot the first sign that he is unwell. I would not think something that small will cause a problem though. Actually it could just sit in his stomach for ever - amazing things are found sometimes when a dog is opened up for another reason.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be another for ringing to ask the vets advice, hes not a large dog so it would get stuck more easily I would think , hope hes ok and it passes through smoothly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Today we've been having a game of monopoly and one of the kids had a bit of an extreme roll of the dice. One of the dice rolled off the table and straight up to Rufus who grabbed it and swallowed it before I had time to stop him. I think he thought it was something tasty and didn't want Spencer to get it, so quickly swallowed it!!
> 
> So now i'm worried... it's quite a big thing, so I don't know if it's going to get stuck or if he's going to sick it up, or maybe it'll just come out the other end.
> 
> ...


Phone the vet, they should have an idea by the size of the item and the size/weight ratio of the dog wether its likely to pass out the stomach and get stuck in the intestines or not and cause a partial or full blockage.

If it is likely then you can whizz him straight up there and get an apomorphine injection that will work instantly and he will chuck it up. You have to do it quickly though while still in the stomach and before its passed out into the intestines.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

With one of my big lads I wouldn't have been too worried I don't think, but a dog of his size, I'd have had him straight at the vets to induce vomiting. It's pointless now, as you've left it too long, but I'd definitely ring them immediately for advice.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I would ring the vet.

Dixie swallowed a mini lolly stick (from a mini twister ice lolly) the other year, and I rang the vet and they wanted to see her. Because she usually chews sticks etc he wasn't too worried and gave her some sort of white liquid to aid digestion. She was fine.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Another vote for ringing the vet - I'm afraid I also think it's too late for them to induce vomiting as I believe this has to be done within a couple of hours 

Fingers crossed he's OK


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

If it went in one end complete then surely it will come out the other?

My moneys on a number2.

Seriously,whatever the outcome I hope there is no damage.

eddie


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How's Rufus?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> He's fine... the dice is still in there, but it's not causing him any troubles. Just waiting for it to come out one way or another and keeping an eye on any signs of discomfort and checking for any signs he may have a blockage.
> 
> As it is at the moment, he's very normal Rufus. He's just stolen the rose petals I gave to our tortoise for lunch (he's a jealous brat at times!), and now just torn a big hole in the bin bag to get his stick back that I threw away. Wrestling with Spencer, pooping normally... I think he's ok rolleyes: maybe a quiet few days would have been nice!), but keeping an eye on him.


Lucky Rufus that the vet decided not to make him sick - Rudi was very, very sick and sorry for himself indeed when he swallowed his space lobber toy .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> My bet is that he'll sick it up in a day or two. He once had a hoof and bit chunks off that. Three days later he sicked up big chunks of it. I suspect this will be the same again. If it's not come out in a few days maybe they'll need to make him sick. I think it'll be too big to pass through his stomach, and I think i'd know if it had by now as he'd be uncomfortable and might have some diarrhea... but everything in that department is normal.
> 
> As for Rudi's space lobber.... *I was wondering about putting those on my website, but I think i'll leave them off now seeing as it made poor Rudi sick*


Think it was a freak accident TBH - not sure how many dogs would be daft enough to manage to swallow one whilst running along :skep:. £180 - very expensive toy indeed!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Sounds like he was pretty determined to swallow it!
> 
> I can imagine Rufus swallowing stuff because he wants it and doesn't want Spencer to have it. He's a very clever dog, but sometimes his jealousy gets the better of him and he's a big idiot!!
> 
> He's swallowed other stuff before. A baby wipe, which came out 4 days later in his poop. ...and most worrying, a needle (needle and thread sort of needle). I have no idea where or how he got it as I keep all that stuff well away as he loves the thread, always goes for it and likely to swallow a whole reel. But one morning he woke up and was sick a few times. I was cleaning up the last lot of sick and noticed there was a needle in there with a bit of thread still in it. Someone must have been doing some sewing and not put it back in the box and he swallowed the thread with the needle in it!!  (no one's ever owned up though!) He was a very very lucky boy for that not to cause some real damage. Don't know how long it was in there, overnight atleast, but thankfully it came out without causing any problems.


No, that's the thing, he wasn't determined to swallow it - he was just running back to me with it and sort if inhaled and swallowed as he ran and....the space lobber was missing .

Christ a needle???? . I would have been worried stupid about that, bet you were - could the vet not fish it out endescopically? ETA: just read your post properly and you didn't know!! How worrying!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I had no idea that he swallowed it. I just found it in his sick when I was clearing it up. He was sick a few times within a few minutes of each other. Then in the last lot of sick, I found the needle and realised that was what was making him sick!! I couldn't believe it... I felt like a terrible mother for not knowing he had a needle in his belly. He was absolutely fine the night before, and then that morning he just woke up and started being sick... I hate to think what could have happened!


Yes, I edited my post just before you replied, I hadn't read yours properly . He's a very lucky boy!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hope Rufus is okay. As he's so prone to grabbing and swallowing things perhaps working on his impulse control would be beneficial.

"It&#39;s Yer Choice" - YouTube


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

That's the beauty of the "its yer choice" method, it doesn't rely on humans controlling the dog by giving a command, it teaches the dog to control its own impulses. It's worked wonders with Spencer who was terrible for grabbing anything that was dropped and is extremely foody, I've accidentally emptied a whole tub of diced chicken over his head before and he just sat there drooling, didn't touch a piece of it until given permission to do so. Nor does he simply lunge for things that I drop in order to bring them to me now, he waits to be asked to get it.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Why don't you try working through the sequence of it's yer choice stuff with the other dog in the room but crated then gradually work on bringing it together?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm afraid if my dog were swallowing dangerous things such as needles I wouldn't be so blase about the whole thing and making excuses as to why it cant be worked on. But your dogs, your choice I guess.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Well have one of them on a lead being held or tied up while you work with the other one then. Start with just one dog in the room and work up.

You can't work on "jealousy" but you can work on impulse control and self-restraint and not swallowing stuff immediately.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I used to have an issue with trying to train the whippets. Whichever one was shut out of the room or shut in a crate in the same room would wail and carry on because they couldn't bear not to be involved :001_rolleyes:

How I dealt with it was to have one in the crate and the one I was actively working with loose in the room. Every few times the dog I was actively training was rewarded with a treat I'd also chuck one into the crate. Then when I was done with one of them I'd swap them over and do the same thing.

It worked like a charm and now whoever is in the crate will sit or lie quietly (still getting the odd treat) whilst I train the other.

If you can't use a crate you could do the same with a baby gate across a door, a puppy pen or anything really.


----------

